# Recreational bones?



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

What do you feed? I'm absolutely in love with the emu leg bones now and will be ordering more whenever the opportunity comes up! Ever since I stopped giving weight bearing bones from cows I haven't really had any "recreational bones" I could turn to. 

What do you use?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

how are the Emu leg bones holding up? I've been using pork femur but he completely devours it... i'm afraid of chipped/broken teeth so he doesn't really get MANY rec bones, and i've seen a site that has Emu drumsticks that i'm interested in now


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't use recreational bones at all. My dogs and cats get enough to chew during meals.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

The emu bones are awesome, I gave Paris and Pooper two last night as they were up late with me. They still have those two bones and I gave the pups some earlier and they've been working on them throughout today. I've never given pork bones other than the pork spine and rib bones, tried necks once and HATED them. But, with your pup I don't know if they'd last all day like mine or not. They would definitely last longer than a meal I'm sure. :]

Bill I like giving mine something to do when I am not actively engaging with them. They can play with all their toys, with each other, and they can play outside whenever they ask...But I think the chewing really gives them something to focus on. My dogs are all really active, plus they all finish their meals very very quickly. I'm talking within three or four minutes, that isn't much of a work out. The hardest bones they get are pork rib bones and those are gone for our toughest chewer in a matter of one or two minutes. They've always LOVED chewing, if they were people they'd probably need cigarettes or toothpicks in their mouths all the time.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> The emu bones are awesome, I gave Paris and Pooper two last night as they were up late with me. They still have those two bones and I gave the pups some earlier and they've been working on them throughout today. I've never given pork bones other than the pork spine and rib bones, tried necks once and HATED them. But, with your pup I don't know if they'd last all day like mine or not. They would definitely last longer than a meal I'm sure. :]
> 
> Bill I like giving mine something to do when I am not actively engaging with them. They can play with all their toys, with each other, and they can play outside whenever they ask...But I think the chewing really gives them something to focus on. My dogs are all really active, plus they all finish their meals very very quickly. I'm talking within three or four minutes, that isn't much of a work out. The hardest bones they get are pork rib bones and those are gone for our toughest chewer in a matter of one or two minutes. They've always LOVED chewing, if they were people they'd probably need cigarettes or toothpicks in their mouths all the time.


Deffinately something to look into thank you kelly! I like to give mine something to do as well, but even the 1" round bully sticks aren't lasting but about 10 minutes anymore  I work my dog 2-3 hours each day, he gets to play on the spring pole, flirt pole, walking, hiking, training tug of war you name it... he still has more in him and that is why i give mine something to chew on otherwise it would be something he's not supposed to chew on. like kelly said as well the meal i give tobi once a day is gone in about 3 minutes so it's not much of a meal even pork ribs are quickly devoured anymore.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Lamb leg and pelvis bones I have found to be great recreational chew bones. The girls love em and they last a bit longer than pork bones. Same goes for llama leg bones or deer leg bones.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Np, I highly doubt these will chip a tooth. They are nothing compared to cow femur bones, that is for sure. Here are two pics of what they look like when the dogs have stripped the femur of meat. 

Here is a before, the meat is gone in a couple of minutes tops for my crew:









Here is after those few minutes:


























edit: Natalie I would love to get some lamb pelvis bones!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd love to give rec bones regularly but so far the only "rec" bone was the pork shoulder blade I gave him last night. Instead to keep him occupied and stimulate his brain I give him bully sticks, his antler chew, and lately, frozen blood. It's the only way I can get him to take enough ACV every day. I put a half a capful in a baby jar, fill it with blood, freeze, and voila. Half an hour of entertainment. I also have his two kongs which I have my mom give him if I'm working a full day. Usually I put chicken stock or blood or the occasional plain local yogurt/egg/tuna mixture in there.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tobi said:


> how are the Emu leg bones holding up? I've been using pork femur but he completely devours it... i'm afraid of chipped/broken teeth so he doesn't really get MANY rec bones, and i've seen a site that has Emu drumsticks that i'm interested in now


Well please share the site that has them!! :wink: 

We haven't been able to find anything affordable to offer as a rec bone.  

I did just order some antlers though and those always seem to please them and last a loonnnnnggg time. I got Elk antlers this time and they are much bigger than the deer antlers.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I do give my guys trotters and tonight they have goat legs, hair and all. They love them!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Well please share the site that has them!! :wink:
> 
> We haven't been able to find anything affordable to offer as a rec bone.
> 
> I did just order some antlers though and those always seem to please them and last a loonnnnnggg time. I got Elk antlers this time and they are much bigger than the deer antlers.


Emu Meat Info

Spoo had it in another thread somewhere around here, and they claim free shipping i'd be very curious about them! 

Also Kelly those bones look EXACTLY like the pork ones i give except that they have alot more substance inside i think that would be a nice chew hopefully they would be a bit more solid vs the pork ones. great pictures btw they look like they very much enjoy that!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Emu Meat Info
> 
> Spoo had it in another thread somewhere around here, and they claim free shipping i'd be very curious about them!
> 
> Also Kelly those bones look EXACTLY like the pork ones i give except that they have alot more substance inside i think that would be a nice chew hopefully they would be a bit more solid vs the pork ones. great pictures btw they look like they very much enjoy that!


I just looked on their website. I see nothing about free shipping, but I am wanting to contact them and see if they'd be willing to ship SUPER BULK to us....we'd love such a cheap exotic meat.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

So wait- how did you get the emu leg bones? I don't see them on the site... Do you just email them and ask for them specifically? Those are really good prices for what they have!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes! Ask specifically about the Emu leg bones. They do have wonderful prices!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I give my dog canon bones (beef) they are huge with lots of cartilage on either end, not sure what part of the leg they are maybe top half (sorry don't know my physiology of animal parts very well), Stan will gnaw away for about an hour and he can't bite through so that's good. He loves pig trotters also and they take him about half an hour to totally devour, I did give him one as a meal this week, not much meat but lots of cartilage and bone and skin and then in the evening I gave him a boneless meal.
Wish we could get emu bones here. Deer should be easy enough to get hold of though.
How about Moa? - oh yeah they're extinct - bugger!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> I just looked on their website. I see nothing about free shipping, but I am wanting to contact them and see if they'd be willing to ship SUPER BULK to us....we'd love such a cheap exotic meat.


No Shipping Costs To You
And You Get Prompt Shipping!

If your order comes in before noon, it will be shipped that same day, even on Saturday. Orders placed after noon go out the very next morning and we pay all shipping!
What Sets Us Apart - Emu Oil Depot

At the bottom.




CavePaws said:


> Yes! Ask specifically about the Emu leg bones. They do have wonderful prices!


Is this the same site you're getting yours from?


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> What do you feed? I'm absolutely in love with the emu leg bones now and will be ordering more whenever the opportunity comes up! Ever since I stopped giving weight bearing bones from cows I haven't really had any "recreational bones" I could turn to.
> 
> What do you use?


I cannot believe it! I live in Australia and cannot get hold of Emu bones!  Wish I could though. I usually stick to kangaroo tail (lots of meat) and lamb neck. I have to watch my greedy dogs, they cannot have smaller bones, they would try to swallow them whole.

Dagmar


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep Tobi! Our co-op orders from them. Im really happy with their products, I want to budget for the meat chunks next time. I got venison trim this month which won't be coming in for another week and a half or so.  

I for their organ meat as well and all the organs were individually packaged do I was able to just throw them in the freezer! That was sooo appreciated when the task of packaging 130 more lbs was at hand lol. I really like their service and am amazed they have free shipping!! 

Is Emu farming or hunting illegal in Australia?!


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm so disappointed!
I just talked to the lovely man at emu meats. They are no longer shipping to the public. He was very gracious and promised to e-mail me if that should change or if he hears of another reliable hatchery.
They do still have the emu oil site though.
Dang it, I'm bummed!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Kofismom said:


> I'm so disappointed!
> I just talked to the lovely man at emu meats. They are no longer shipping to the public. He was very gracious and promised to e-mail me if that should change or if he hears of another reliable hatchery.
> They do still have the emu oil site though.
> Dang it, I'm bummed!!!


Dang!  Go figure


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

You talked to the guy at Emu Depot? Hmm, did you ask about them shipping to co-ops?

Perhaps he would reconsider if, like Kelley was talking about, you bought in "super bulk". I do know we had a minimum to meet, I'm willing to bet you'd have to order over 100 lbs to be able to get something from them if they aren't selling to the public. :/ Darn, there was another website I saw a "Bird in a Box" thing for around 100 dollars for 45-50 lbs. They don't ship for free though. :/

Here is the link. Red Oak Farm


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

I will check out that link, but he said that the co-ops come pick the meat up. 
I only have one dog, and no raw feeders that I know of in my area, so I don't really have as many options as some do.
I do appreciate the info, and will follow up.
Ray was very nice, and maybe I could work something out if I paid for the shipping. Have to think about it.
Thanks!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I was getting exited till we got down here to the end.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

okay so for those that were wondering about the Emumeatdepot.com one, they supply ARF first and foremost which i'm sure Kelly this is where you get it right? I talked to Cherie today for a lil bit about the emu, they have a minimum 1000lb order, they prioritize Arf as they have been there the longest which is fantastic, they generally process about 4500lbs of meat per year, not including feet, bone, etc.

For those of you that are in the ARF coop, call her asap if you want bones, trachea, wings, neck, feet, all that stuff she is more than willing to sell for $1 per lb and send it up with the normal coop orders!! she doesn't have it on the site simply because it doesn't sell but they do have them if you want them, but she has to know if you want them saved. She also said that last year they sold 10000lbs of meat so if there is allot of coops they can up the processing but they generally plan 2 years in advance (personally going to see about a coop for this). 

The shipping on the meat will cost as well, so that would have to be something built into the coop as it would be expensive to ship pallets of meat cross country etc, the emu oil she told me is always free shipping, but the meats unless they can deliver is very expensive to ship, 2-300$ per pallet, but gets cheaper for more pallets, 1200lbs can be on a pallet. she also recommended local frozen shipping places to see if they can pick up and deliver as well which would cut the cost of shipping on a return trip.

I hope this helps for those of you interested.


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Is Emu farming or hunting illegal in Australia?!


No, but I assume all Emu meat and bones are exported as I cannot see any around!

Dagmar


----------

